# Suche personen (Stocks, Render) für Header



## alex130 (8. Februar 2008)

Hi
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, wo ich gute Bilder von Personen für nen Header bekomme, so wie diese http://www.jasexy.de?
Danke


----------



## Michael Aringer (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

sowohl sxc.hu als auch aboutpixel.de sind hierfür nicht übel.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2008)

Weiterhin hält unsere Grafik FAQ auch ein wunderbares Potpurrie für die Suche nach Stockfotos bereit. 

Grüße
Markus


----------

